# Advice re bowl savers / corers



## gregmcateer (9 Oct 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I have started to look at on t'web is some sort of bowl saver/corer, so I can get a bit more from the green blanks I am increasingly collecting and build up a store of rough turned items.

There seem to be at least 3 tools that get mentioned quite regularly;

Kelton Centre Saver
Woodcut Bowl Saver
Oneway Easy Core

I have read the stuff on here and other forums and the general concensus is to try them and see which suits you.

So, rather long-windedly - Does anyone in or around the West Midlands -ish area use one, who would be prepared to let me have a watch / preferably try? I would of course bring some wood and / or pay them for any wood used.

Thanks in advance,

Greg


----------



## boysie39 (9 Oct 2012)

I would say that any of the ones you mentioned would be good ,I have seen people use all three and never having used them myself have taken their word that each one was the best.

I think a lot of it has to do with the type of lathe you have ,the bigger and heftier the better . Just my euro's worth . :roll: :roll:


----------



## loz (9 Oct 2012)

Iv'e seen he oneway in use, but you need a beast either way,

Iv'e seen a VL300 stall coring.


----------



## paulm (9 Oct 2012)

I'm probably a bit far away Greg, near Basingstoke in Hampshire, but if you fancy the trip you're welcome to come and try the Kel McNaughton set up that I use,there are also some posts about it somewhere on here but you may have found those already.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Oct 2012)

Thanks, Boysie, Loz for your input - I have read they can stall a lathe. I've got a Nova DVR 3000 and need to check it can handle it.
Paul, Thanks to you, too. That is kind of you to offer and although it's a bit of a trek, if there is no-one closer, I will get back to you to work out when is convenient for you.
Cheers
Greg


----------



## boysie39 (9 Oct 2012)

Greg ,you should have no trouble with that lathe,now which corer to buy,???


----------



## bobham (9 Oct 2012)

Hi, Greg:
I use the McNaughton system with my DVR 3000. Let me start by pointing out that I burnt out the main board on my lathe a couple of years ago and had to replace the board. The replacement board gives me the functionality of a DVR XP in terms of programmable pre-sets, but I have noticed there does not seem to be nearly as much power as there used to be. I can stall the lathe quite easily with a heavy cut and I am sure I couldn't do that before the "upgrade". That seems to be a fairly common observation among those who have had to replace their boards. As it stands, my lathe is marginal in terms of having enough power for coring and I have to run the speed quite a bit higher than I am really comfortable with so momentum can replace torque. I am reasonably sure it wouldn't have been an issue before I replaced the board so if yours is still original you should be okay.

Good Luck!
Bob


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Oct 2012)

Hi Bob,
Many thanks for that detailed reply.
Do you think it was using the corer that toasted your board, or not?
Cheers
Greg


----------



## duncanh (10 Oct 2012)

My experience is exactly the same as Bob's. 
The MacNaughton system was fine on my DVR before I blew the board. Since replacement it's certainly underpowered when it comes coring and I can stall it easily. Same when taking large cuts on a big blank. Teknatool didn't believe me when we tried working through the issue  
The reason the board blew was nothing to do with coring and it's the same with Bob's (I believe we both short circuited it when cleaning inside the headstock - be careful!).


----------



## bobham (10 Oct 2012)

Yup, what Duncan said. I had only gotten my coring system about 3 weeks before I fried the board and only tried it once on a relatively small dry blank, so I don't have the before and after experience that he has, but it is a bit of a struggle to core with it the way it is now. The nice part is that Teknatool say that stalling the DVR doesn't hurt anything so I can keep trying. 

Take care
Bob


----------



## loz (10 Oct 2012)

All i know is, in a little and remove, in a bit more remove, and you can either core from the middle out ( small bowls first ) , or core from out to in ( big bowls first ) 

I think Glenn Lucas has coring on his 2nd dvd. and i imagine Mike Mahoney also has one. ( google his tortilla chip bowls !!! )


----------



## gregmcateer (10 Oct 2012)

duncanh":3ur6gibj said:


> My experience is exactly the same as Bob's.
> The MacNaughton system was fine on my DVR before I blew the board. Since replacement it's certainly underpowered when it comes coring and I can stall it easily. Same when taking large cuts on a big blank. Teknatool didn't believe me when we tried working through the issue
> The reason the board blew was nothing to do with coring and it's the same with Bob's (I believe we both short circuited it when cleaning inside the headstock - be careful!).



Thanks again all you guys - all handy hints and tips. And hopefully if (OK, I mean 'when') I buy one, I'll resist the natural impatience and follow the advice of loz and take it nice and slow.

And thanks for the advice re the headstock cleaning.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## bobham (16 Oct 2012)

Oh, say, Duncan! I solved the problem with the lack of power on the DVR! 







It arrived on Friday!



Bob


----------



## SVB (16 Oct 2012)

That will certainly solve the problem - very nice indeed!

Simon


----------



## boysie39 (16 Oct 2012)

bobham":2hdgjls5 said:


> Oh, say, Duncan! I solved the problem with the lack of power on the DVR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it Bob that you are serious about this woodturning lark . :lol: 
Best of luck Bob may you both have a long and productive life ,and keep the tutorials coming


----------



## duncanh (16 Oct 2012)

Trying not to be too jealous Bob. If only I had a shed big enough and with a strong enough floor for a replacement.


----------



## gregmcateer (16 Oct 2012)

Now Bob, Surely yer Mammy said it's not polite to show off!


----------



## bobham (17 Oct 2012)

Sorry, Greg, but I couldn't resist.  I think I am still walking on air about having this beauty in my shop. 

Bob


----------

